# Which ufs is faster: ufs1 or ufs2?



## nikitastepanov (Feb 17, 2020)

Which ufs is faster: ufs1 or ufs2?


----------



## SirDice (Feb 17, 2020)

Faster to do what?


----------



## `Orum (Feb 19, 2020)

Is UFS1 even supported in FreeBSD any more?

Even if it is, you should probably use UFS2, as it offers lots that UFS1 doesn't (higher limits, snapshots, TRIM support, etc.).


----------

